# where do i buy Paint



## jacqui&brian (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everyone
I live in Campoverde near Pilar de la horadada, does anyone one know where i can buy Paint at a good price. it is so expensive over here and i need to paint my house.
Cheers Jacqui


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jacqui&brian said:


> Hi everyone
> I live in Campoverde near Pilar de la horadada, does anyone one know where i can buy Paint at a good price. it is so expensive over here and i need to paint my house.
> Cheers Jacqui


Whatever you end up buying (and I don't know your area so can't help on that), do NOT scrimp on the quality.


Buying the cheapest paint will only cost you in the long run. The environment here means that your paint needs more UV protection or it will fade. MONTO (one of the largest paint suppliers) have various grades and some are guaranteed for 15 years.


I have just painted my house - the base price was 75 euros per 15l pot. After haggling, I can now get that for 52 euros. This is guaranteed for 10 years and covers extremely well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As snikpoh says always get decent quality stuff. The Spaniards as you have probably seen, use Cal (whitewash) which has to be re-done every year.

Visit Brico depot, there is one not far from you in Almería:
Polígono Industrial La Cepa 
Parcela 2 Sector I-6, 
Ctra N-340 04230 - 
Huercal de Almería (Almería)

Have a look at what they've got. The one we use near Granada gives good advice too.


----------

